# im so tired of being called "oreo"



## Negativecreep94 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm so sick of the name "oreo".?
My friends and family like to call me oreo because i dont act like the "normal black guy". I love punk and metal music and my apartment is covered in posters and albums and I play guitar and sing in a punk band..but, I'm black so everyone wants to call me oreo and say i'm "betraying my race". My girlfriend is Mexican and she gets told by her family that she is betraying her race too. 

I think they want black people to act and dress like "thugs" because i dont do that and everyone says i hate my race for it. They mainly say i hate my race because i love rock and roll and when i tell them that black people had a major influence on rock and roll(blues..etc) they say im self hating black still.
How do i get them to stop?


----------



## TigerFella (Dec 12, 2013)

Oreo, that's cute


----------



## Negativecreep94 (Jun 27, 2014)

-_-


----------



## Sevenblade (May 26, 2014)

Negativecreep94 said:


> I'm so sick of the name "oreo".?
> My friends and family like to call me oreo because i dont act like the "normal black guy". I love punk and metal music and my apartment is covered in posters and albums and I play guitar and sing in a punk band..but, I'm black so everyone wants to call me oreo and say i'm "betraying my race". My girlfriend is Mexican and she gets told by her family that she is betraying her race too.
> 
> I think they want black people to act and dress like "thugs" because i dont do that and everyone says i hate my race for it. They mainly say i hate my race because i love rock and roll and when i tell them that black people had a major influence on rock and roll(blues..etc) they say im self hating black still.
> How do i get them to stop?


First of all, their logic is absurd. I don't know how you might get them to stop, except maybe try to give them a history lesson in pop music and culture (if you feel like it's worth it to go to that much trouble). But certainly, don't listen to them. No one can take away from you the right to define your own identity; race shouldn't have anything to do with it. Neither should ethnicity. Why is it that WASPs can be anything they want, but everyone else is so supposed to play whatever role their racial/ethnic group assigns to them? That's not equality. It essentially says non-WASPs must be collectivists, while WASPs get to be individualists.

The "roles" seem to be getting narrower and narrower, too. Black people did have a huge influence on rock - Chuck Berry, Jimi Hendrix, Lenny Kravitz...? Why should they avoid it now just because one bandwagon or another says so? And why shouldn't any person listen to whatever music they like, and be a part of whatever cultural scene best resonates with their own unique individual identity? 

You shouldn't have to match someone else's definition of what it means to be black, just because you're black (or their definition of what it means to be Mexican, if you're Mexican, or whatever). I would just try surrounding yourself with people who accept you for you, and avoiding those who say you must toe their party line. If anything, they're the ones betraying their race by calling you "oreo," because they're implying that black skin narrows the range of what you can "lawfully" be. I think it's a good thing that you have the courage to refuse to accept the spiritual straitjacket they're trying to force on you.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

This was me!!! It was for the dumbest shit ever; mainly that I refused to text in txt speak, I thought it was - and still do think - it was a fkn retarded way to talk to people. I also dress very, very, very business smart. Kinda like I'm an important office lady even when I'm not really going anywhere special. And I abhor mainstream "rap culture," so at school I was an easy target to insecure black people trying to keep a sistah down.

The way I learnt to deal with it was: I just stopped caring after a while because eventually I started to see that them calling me "oreo" wasn't actually about me, but about them. By this I mean, one way that people use to reaffirm their self-perceived status is to put down others who do not meet this ideal. For example, someone who sees himself as a true "thug" will put down others they don't deem as worthy enough for the title as "thug." Now, if that person wasn't so insecure as to need others to validate their identity, they wouldn't need to put down other people.

I'm not sure how old you are, but usually by the time you get to college (unless your area is especially racist) no one will care what the hell you wear, say or do if you're not part of their group. So hang in there man.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll reply my experience when I'm actually awake, but have you ever heard of the subculture afropunk?


----------



## Sweetness394 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeaaa.. I promise you're not the only one to experience this. Just learn to give no fucks. I know for me it's hard to not care about what people think but really the sooner you can adopt the give no fucks mindset the sooner this will go away. Asking them to stop calling you that might mean also asking them to change their perspective. And trust me suggesting to certain people that they shouldn't hold themselves captive or limit themselves to the ideas and stereotypes that society has on them is asking too much.

Try to persuade them but if it doesn't work keep it pushing because at the end of the day you're the main one losing. You're being ridiculed (even if in a small way), and I promise you, you're probably thinking about this "oreo" thing more than the people who said it. Don't give yourself the short end of the stick.

sn: does your band have anything recorded or like a youtube vid or something? If so I'd love to hear


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh yes and I'm betraying my Italian background because I'm not constantly shovelling down massive portions of pasta, whilst in a loud argument with the rest of my numerous family members, who all speak with an obvious Italian accent pfft that only happens at Nonna's...
They're obviously messing with you, tell them to stop it or just leave them alone and find people who don't give you crap for not being a stereotype. You could always go the immature route with 'vaffanculo!' :laughing: yes confuse them even more.

Seriously though they're messing with you, tell them how you feel (well this is in the NF section) 
But you know, Oreo is kinda cute..


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

Only listen music of black punk/metal artists, tell them you are just broadening the black culture. Maybe you will start a new THING


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Superfluous said:


> I'll reply my experience when I'm actually awake, but have you ever heard of the subculture afropunk?


The online afropunk community is kind of dead unfortunately. It would be a very positive thing for us black people who do enjoy punk/metal/rock to try to revive it. I'm thinking the older generation of afropunkers have moved on with their lives, and so all that is left are young adults/teens who aren't quite sure how to build a community that is in direct opposition to the mainstream black community.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

> Why is it that WASPs can be anything they want, but everyone else is so supposed to play whatever role their racial/ethnic group assigns to them?




Some white people are criticized for identifying with urban/hip hop culture or wearing dreadlocks etc.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

I've not heard of that expression, oreo, what does it mean?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Be happy that is the same nickname my dad gave to Barack Obama.
Besides Barry he calls him Barry O.


----------



## rosered89 (Nov 12, 2013)

Negativecreep94 said:


> I'm so sick of the name "oreo".?
> My friends and family like to call me oreo because i dont act like the "normal black guy". I love punk and metal music and my apartment is covered in posters and albums and I play guitar and sing in a punk band..but, I'm black so everyone wants to call me oreo and say i'm "betraying my race". My girlfriend is Mexican and she gets told by her family that she is betraying her race too.
> 
> I think they want black people to act and dress like "thugs" because i dont do that and everyone says i hate my race for it. They mainly say i hate my race because i love rock and roll and when i tell them that black people had a major influence on rock and roll(blues..etc) they say im self hating black still.
> How do i get them to stop?


This comes about due to lack of knowledge, if people bothered to read about history and culture they would not make such ignorant statements :dry:. Elvis for example, was highly influenced by African American blues, so nothing is exclusive to a race or culture, we all take from each other. Do not get offended and realize that most people are not well-read or knowledge-seeking, and instead of finding their own self-identity, they let their preference be dictated by the norms of the group they belong to, so many will be dumbfounded when you steer away from what they expect you to be. If you hear these comments on a regular basis i could see how it could get old, especially the one about you "betraying your race", i suspect the latter comes from other black people you know, which is rather passive-aggressive to say the least. 

How do you get them to stop? Well, you tell them to stop LoL. It will take a little something called confrontation. YES, I know how much us NFs hate that. I personally would not get that offended by such comments, i would rather think to myself how silly people can be and laugh it off. But then again i'm an Fe user, so conformism or lack thereof is not as much of a concern to me, and i don't get offended too easily. Best wishes:happy:


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

ALongTime said:


> I've not heard of that expression, oreo, what does it mean?


Black outer coating, a white inner.

I'm considered a WASP of sorts, but I hate that it's assumed we have it good just because we are supposed to be privileged and everyone. I understand that WASP is a nickname, and I know what it means, but I find it weird. Since WASPs essentially like everything, I am like most others IN A WAY. Nobody is similar, though, but our group is so cast-&-molded nowadays, it's ridiculous. 

I sometimes wonder how it would be to have been born something or someone else.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Its racially insensitive. It presumes theres a right or wrong way to act based on skin color, and belittles you as "not fitting in properly" in combination with being a rigid, racist, unfair set of standards in the first place. In my humble opinion. 

Sorry you have to deal with this. I hope you're surrounded by less ignorant people someday. Unfortunately I can't think of a way to get them to stop.. 

You could _try_ educating them on why what they're doing is wrong. Most ignorance like thats pretty hard to cure though.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, we're all the same inside of course... so I would point that out to anyone calling you that, if possible.


----------



## kayaycee. (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm sorry this is something you have to go through. This kind of language invalidates and tries to pin your identity down into a box to make others feel better.

Sadly, you cannot control how anyone is going to behave. It's up to them.

This does not make their actions the leas bit okay. However, I encourage you to hold on to the fact that you are you, and everything they're saying to you are simply their own projections and insecurities being placed onto you. Many do not understand the power behind their words, and it's not that they do not care, there is just a lack of understanding, and perhaps empathy. You have a right to like whatever you like. Even if there was no African American influence in rock and roll, you enjoying to listen to that genre of music would not mean that you "hate" blacks.


----------



## missy12 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, if it were me, I wouldn't really care  Haters will be haters, it's not really your problem if they have a problem with it. Continue liking whatever you want. People who do the race stereotyping thing should just be ignored, okay?  although, I'm not really bothered by people about my race since I'm kind of a mutt anyway, people say that some of the stuff I like doesn't fit my "image" that they had of me. I guess in a lot of people see me as this cute girl who does "cutsy" stuff. But the truth is I'm actually somewhat of a tom boy. I also like metal/rock/ punk music a lot. But they were rather distraught to find out that was how I was. I don't really care about it though, it was them who made up that image in the first place. So, what I'm saying is whether it's judgments on your appearance or race, it shouldn't matter. It's your life, they can't dictate what you can and can't like.


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

Woooow! That is so fucking uncool. I'm sorry your family is being so close minded and disrespectful... also, I didn't realise that music was bound by skin colour? *rolls eyes* Punk is punk. It can be played and liked by anyone, regardless of skin colour. I mean, honestly, who gives a fuck! They shouldn't be so damn controlling.  It must be so upsetting. I know it would upset me a great deal, especially if my own family said that... I would expect support, not denial or discouragement. 

I would say not to care what they think but that's hard done than said. I'm sorry about your girlfriend too. Ugh. I wish people wouldn't give a fuck and just let people be. <3 To me, I think it's awesome you play guitar and rock the punk. You keep it up and show off your awesome talents! Maybe let your anger inspire/encourage your music? I dunno.  

I hope your family learns to support and encourage your music one day. <3


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

It is difficult to make rational appeals to people who are not coming from a place of reason. 
So perhaps try an emotional appeal (if you have not yet). It's clear you have tried to reason - you've brought up the history of the music you like and shown the lack of connection between personal taste & feelings about race.

So now try to touch their emotions...
You might say, "I don't appreciate having those negative feelings ascribed to me based on my music tastes. Please stop insinuating I hate my own race, It's offensive and it hurts me. It also hurts my feelings to be called an oreo. I find it degrading. I am asking you to stop calling me that & to respect that I am individual with personal tastes, not a cliche." But you know, use your own words. 

The main thing is to
- Communicate that it hurts you emotionally. This will shame people.
- Set boundaries. Make clear, direct requests to not be called that name again. 

Again, you may have done this, but if not, give it a shot.


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

The term Oreo had always left a feeling of discord in me. When my friends describe a black guy as one, or as "more white then us" it feels offensive. What is being white? Being black? All it is, is what a specific individual sees it as. And generalizing someone as white on the inside, or a white person that's black on the inside, is a really limited view of humanity in my own opinion. 

Personality is never determined by the color of someone's skin. Now what society expects from one race or another _can_ influence how an individual presents them self, but it's up to that individual if they _will let it_ influence them. 

Also all you white people that say "I'm not racist but I hate ignorant black people" YOU ARE RACIST, AND YOU ARE IGNORANT.


----------



## Mscob (Jul 1, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't believe we can ever fully change the beliefs or actions of others. But we can find pride and courage within ourselves. It is a very ignorant statement but you don't have to let yourself be defined like that. Show them that you are very comfortable with your personal likes and dislikes. 

Enjoy what you like and don't let them put you in a box. No one should ever impose their personal feelings of hate or what they believe is odd on another individual. That is what you are. A complex individual with varied eclectic tastes and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## MattMannion (Feb 12, 2014)

Personally i would politely ask them to stop because the nickname is offensive to me, and if they persist i would cut them out. There's no need to be called a name that you dislike, and have made it very clear as such.


----------



## aeralin (Jul 11, 2014)

Negativecreep94 said:


> I'm so sick of the name "oreo".?
> My friends and family like to call me oreo because i dont act like the "normal black guy". I love punk and metal music and my apartment is covered in posters and albums and I play guitar and sing in a punk band..but, I'm black so everyone wants to call me oreo and say i'm "betraying my race". My girlfriend is Mexican and she gets told by her family that she is betraying her race too.
> 
> I think they want black people to act and dress like "thugs" because i dont do that and everyone says i hate my race for it. They mainly say i hate my race because i love rock and roll and when i tell them that black people had a major influence on rock and roll(blues..etc) they say im self hating black still.
> How do i get them to stop?


Sooo, I actually clicked on this topic because I had zero idea what the hell an Oreo was. Seems, rather boring to fit into a stereotype. Thank you for educating me on another stereotype.


----------



## Infinitii (Jul 5, 2014)

I wholeheartedly understand where you are coming from. Especially in high school, some of my friends normally knew me as everyone's "only" black friend and later on termed me as an "oreo" or even "token". At first, I didn't care much for it since I didn't actually know what it meant at first. However, when I found it to be not following society's current standards of a black guy, I got pretty skeptical, irritated, and confused as to why we must "act this way" or "speak that way" or even "dress this way". Even in regards to music as you have stated, I have preference towards electronic music, classical, alternative rock, jazz, instrumental music, and non-mainstream music as well. The fact that friends found it odd on how smart (academically) I was compared to others, how I normally hung around with people of all races, and how they said I had good English as well made me all the more questionable on our current society. What ticked me off (and still does at the moment) was on how my friends always asked me how "pro" I was in basketball (though I'll admit, I was somewhat tall), despite myself knowing that I'm not that good at basketball, along with how I should be spitting rhymes, rapping, and all that. It's all this that got me to be not only tolerant of others' perspectives but be determined into portraying myself as one who strongly defied the stereotype everyone identified me with. 

Thinking about it, this matter felt as though there was some sort of spotlight on me throughout the whole time. It's like we have this sort of double standard (or catch-22) upon us. It's like... in terms of success, as if there's one view is expecting us to perform not well and just be average (or even under-average), while another view expects to perform highly and remain black (or true to your roots). I really wonder how such mentalities developed in the first place. 

To be honest, I gave no further thought on what people thought of me in terms of being an "oreo". One thing I would state is this: We are all individuals. We all have our own interpretations, our own tastes & preferences, our own beliefs, our own personalities, our values, and ultimately our own character. Yes, I may be African-American, but that doesn't define or identify who I am. There is no need to be bound by such social constrictions (or stereotypes) society has set upon us.

And so I tell you this: Accept yourself for who _you_ are. Pursue any interests you have (I also have a guitar as well and like punk music as well! roud. Remain true to what you value, even in the face of social norms. 

Trust me, I still have trouble being true to my identity but we all move with our own paces! :happy:


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

That's gross.

You get told by your black family members that you are black hating?

Do they not realize that they are failing to see the diverse interests that black people can have?

All black people must like the same things or else they aren't black ? ??! ?

They don't see the racism in that ?


edit:

On a side note, my father (a known racist - fucking disgusting human being)

was recently telling us about his co-worker who is black, and he said "You know, I don't even think of him as black. He's so smart."

I cannot even express the hatred I felt with that remark. He is smart, therefore he can't be black.

I cannot stand people who are that ignorant.

He grew up in Atlanta and has a very one-sided view of black people. It's sad, really.


The other thing he does that makes me fucking mental is that when talking to black people he will like "dumb down" his language and speech and try to sound more "urban" if you will. As if he's so much higher/better than all black people that he has to dumb himself down to be more relatable.

It's seriously a fucking disgrace.

this goes for all black people, btw. Even if he was speaking to a black doctor or something, he would still do that shit. He would probably do it to fucking Obama. (he hates Obama, btw. I'm sure that goes without saying)


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Mattel really should have thought about this one.


----------



## Mscob (Jul 1, 2014)

emberfly said:


> That's gross.
> 
> On a side note, my father (a known racist - fucking disgusting human being)
> 
> ...


Agree. This backwards mentality makes my skin crawl. There is a term for it but I can't remember what it is right now. 

Years ago I went to a bar with a very 'liberal' friend (a term she defined herself with) and we ran into one 2 guys that were very intelligent and interesting to talk to. One was white, the other was black. 

My friend sat there saying 'It's because I'm white isn't it???' Trying to joke about it and failing miserably. It was so gross. I could sense how uncomfortable she was and it was making him uncomfortable in turn. Ruined the whole damn conversation every time she said it, which was frequently. It's like she was trying to prove how not racist she was that she could 'joke' about it. I was so disappointed.


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

My sympathies go out to you and others that have to deal with this shit. And I know first hand this kind of thing really happens within the black community....

I had a roommate at college. He was a Haitian-American, really cool guy, we did a lot of shit together. But this one time we got to talking about subjects we like studying or would study, and he said, more or less, that classic sciences like Biology and Chemistry were "white boy" sciences, things he shouldn't study. He was serious, too.

As if it wasn't hard enough to overcome prejudices from outside one's circle, you have to deal with it from within your own circles as well? If this kind of attitude doesn't change within the black community, I don't think we'll ever see the income disparity entirely disappear (since studying sciences like bio and chem is one of the better ways to earn a higher income)

What's the name for a black IT geek again? Blerd? I bet black computer geeks get this the worst.


----------



## alvin.power.18 (Jul 27, 2014)

"strange"

"strange" would considered as "normal" if most of the people (majority) doing/ having that

if you have "different" attitude or personality that's contradict with majority doing that, you will be considered as minority and minority is identically with "strange"

Today society is judgmental, you could get acceptance by doing what majority wants, dress what majority wears, behave what majority do.

They forget if every people are created "unique", there would only one "you" in this world and nobody could replace it.

People start setting their standard made by their own judgement and forcing someone to follow. If you don't want to follow then you should walk by yourself and this is so wrong, everybody have their rights to do what they like to do as long they did not harm anyone. 

My advice is depend on yourself, if you could be yourself and endure majority prejudice then you will become happy, because you feel no guilt by doing it or you try to blend with them and leaving your happiness .. your call.


----------



## Schmosby (Jul 26, 2014)

That could be a pretty cool nickname,

If it wasn't founded in racist stereotypes... yea I'm sorry you've gotta live with that one. I mean at least make something creative, people. Black Jack Black would be way better


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm a twinkie and I'm cool with it.


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

Negativecreep94 said:


> I'm so sick of the name "oreo".?
> My friends and family like to call me oreo because i dont act like the "normal black guy". I love punk and metal music and my apartment is covered in posters and albums and I play guitar and sing in a punk band..but, I'm black so everyone wants to call me oreo and say i'm "betraying my race". My girlfriend is Mexican and she gets told by her family that she is betraying her race too.
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, be careful where you air this kind of thing out because as you and I both know, most people are not going to be able to understand, which is why they just ASSUME, they'd handle it better hence saying things like "oh well i just wouldn't let it get to me" When they really don't have a clue in hell of all of the underlying factors.

People making jokes at him telling to oreo is cute...Stfu, It's not cute, its fucking derogatory.


Ignore everything saying "oh tell them it hurts" They know this you don't appreciate this. they enjoy getting a rise out of you and only want to validate themselves by saying (yeah I got like 3 felonies, can't get a job, and scowel at every Black person wearing a suit, but at least I'm not the oreo *****...)

Look man, I can see where you're coming from. I went through something similar.
Learn how to fight. It helps, not saying go around beating people up, all the time but, being capable of it helps out...

The generic answer that you're likely going to get from people who will never understand our situation is "ohhhh just ignore them, sticks and stones" and other bullshit. But what you need to do is just get around people who are supportive of you, surround yourself by people who are supportive of you and make them your strength.

Those people who act like thugs are stupid. Those are the same fucks I get into conflict with when I'm wearing a button up and slacks because I have something that repulses that type called, prepare for it duhn duhn duhhhhhhhhhhn!!!! (scary movie music)....a job, so I must not be Black because I'm in a dress shirt and slacks and not wearing a fade.

You are correct, they want Black people to dress and act like thugs because that's how they are comfortable viewing us. If they see Black people doing anything else, it makes them have to reevaluate themselves and the ignorant 'hood' type (and all the wannabes) hate that crap, they project all their shit on everyone else. These are the same stupid fucks who have no idea what our ancestors had to sacrifice just so you and I could pursue our interests. Don't take what they say to heart, let them kill each other off on worldstar. 

I'm going to give you an example, 
I have a Job and can afford to live on my own, I'm 20, in college. I have state qualifications so I can conduct my own business.
My cousin who told me I wasn't Black because I don't do hood shit (selling drugs, gangbanging wasting time having sex with everything that moves) I'm 'square' and I'm embarrassing because I prefer English, and have issues with things like pimping/gangbanging yet hes a year older than me and lives in an apartment mooching off of some Java the Hut looking lady who's like 20 years older than him in the less desirable part of town, and is unable to understand many basic words so I must dumb down my vernacular for him.


Anyone who equates proper=white period is ignorant of history. No ifs and or buts.
That's what racist white people would say as they murdered the natives, and forced their children into boarding schools where they would be abused, and tortured by nuns. (Native American History Class)
They had slogans saying things like 'take the savage out of the Indian'.
That mentality has been fostered for so long till you have people believing that if you're not acting like a stereotype you're white. That shit makes me sick.

And no, you're not a sellout, you're only a sellout when you want to be white, and doing every and anything you can to impress white people, example: Some cops who show out in front of white cops, by trying to emasculate other Blacks, it's fucking disgusting.


----------



## semeface (Aug 5, 2014)

'that way of thinking is so stupid. there is no logic in it at all. If we are supposed to act like a black people, then we should be slaves now' 
'whatever. I don't give shit'
just ask Thinker people. usually their arguments are flawless. but changing people mind is kinda hard though. usually the manipulative one like enfp or esfp are good at it


----------



## Aerosong (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't mind being an "oreo". I'm half black and half white, but very light skinned, so I refer to myself as more of an Uh-Oh Oreo. What bugs me is everybody thinking I'm Latina and speaking Spanish to me, then getting pissed off at me when I cannot respond in kind. They assume I'm an ignorant white washed Hispanic girl who can't even speak the language anymore and act all disgusted. My name doesn't help matters. Um helloo? I haven't got even a drop of Hispanic blood in me. I know enough Spanish to know the trash they're talking right in front of me. But I still get dirty looks. 
As for how to make them stop?

You can't. People are going to continue to do it, no matter what. You have to continue to be who you are, despite people's stupid, ignorant opinions. You're a pretty tough person. I don't know if I could have made it through up to where you are now. You can't allow people the power to change you simply by making you feel different. Like you said, there is alot about the black people thug stereotype that needs changing anyway, and I'm sure there are people who are far too polite to put it out in the open that they find you very refreshing, given that you are in no way the hoodrat people would have been more than happy to peg you for had that been who you truly are. 
In school, kids of my own race rejected me, because I was tall, complexion and long hair was that of a white girl, and I spoke in a way that was "white-washed barbie doll." Aka normal. I simply spoke how my black mother and white father did. Like normal American people with the standard accent. Didn't stop them from making me an outcast but it also didn't change me either, and I'm truly glad.


----------



## Ti4558 (Oct 17, 2014)

I understand how you feel I really hate that everyone categorizes races into stereotypes and expects everyone to act that way. Everyone should be who they are and not what others think they should be.


----------



## Booyou (Oct 5, 2014)

Aww, if the meaning wasn't that mean and pointless it would be the best nickname ever.
And now I feel hungry.
Bear with them. They are old people. (I don't know their age, but this way of thinking is making them pretty old )
Their racism makes no sense, because human beings are all incredibly stupid and they betray themselves continuously in any way, It never was a matter of race really. 
You should just live your life being proud of yourself for doing and being what you want and feel without having such '''''cultural''''' limits.
You are demonstrating of being way smarter and you'll contribute to build a better future for all of us. This is a great thing. 
Sometimes there's no way of shutting up people. So the only way you can fix it is to learn to deal with it and be happy, and eventually fill up their mouths with Oreos. In their face.


----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

If it bothers you, tell them they are being offensive by trying to impose their own stereotypes of black people on you. If they don't care about how you feel about the situation then tell them off and avoid them the best you can. 

They are the ones trying to fit you into a box that fits their own idea of a black person and when you don't conform to it, you must be come kind of oddity or joke. So they call you Oreo to copy with their own prejudice ideas backfiring on them. You are black. Your interests and tastes don't make you any less black then any other black person. Anyone who thinks it does is being prejudice.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Your friends and family are idiots; be yourself and be proud of it. Enough said.


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

This is exactly what happens to me. I go to a predominantly white school, in a predominantly white county. I don't behave like many of the other black students who are closer to the stereotype of being loud and obnoxious, not being reasonable, listening to rap etc. So, my acquaintances like to call me "oreo," or "the whitest black guy," or "white on the inside." I try to explain the obvious absurdity, since I *CLEARLY* show that race is not equivalent to behavior, and that behavior can't be reduced to race. But they never listen. 

It never offends me though; I'm just bothered by how asinine it is for people to think that way.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

Negativecreep94 said:


> I think they want black people to act and dress like "thugs" because i dont do that and everyone says i hate my race for it. They mainly say i hate my race because i love rock and roll and when i tell them that black people had a major influence on rock and roll(blues..etc) they say im self hating black still.
> How do i get them to stop?


I'm gonna speak my mind here. The biggest problem with the black community is this destructive victimhood mentality. Its an emotional safety net where nothing is ever your fault, its ******'s fault, the system's fault, or the world's fault. Successful people don't think that way, quite the opposite. Nothing is always going to be fair, regardless of race. So called leaders in the black community help push this mentality on their own people to fill their pockets and gain more power, and the reasonable voices are ignored because their message requires actual change and work. You don't hate your race by not being a thug and not breaking the laws of the land you are in, and not listening to hateful and immoral thug music, or by not talking in broken English, and not reading books, God forbid... I'm exaggerating your situation, probably, but its a bullshit one to be in. Prove their error by embracing things that lead to success, or happiness. You have the right to define that in this society, as long as it doesn't hurt other people and their rights.


----------



## Wulfex (Oct 9, 2014)

You're my favorite type of black guy! lol So no, you're being you! So don't give in, don't be another conformity, friend! Plus, where would rock be without Jimi Hendrix? 

Getting them to stop. I guess you could make a point to your friends about how you don't have to listen to rap/hip-pop to be black. Tell them you maybe think it's what is killing your race. I never knew that you could "betray your race". Wtf? Other than that, I guess find new friends. Which isn't easy but it's do-able. Family is the hardest part. You can't pick your family.

Do react to it when they call you and oreo? That may be the only reason they do it is to get a reaction out of you. Maybe just stop letting it get to you and it will stop.

Above all, just keep doing the things you love to do. Nobody can take that away from you, they can only judge you. While you're enjoying your life, they'll be wasting theirs.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Negativecreep94 said:


> I'm so sick of the name "oreo".?
> My friends and family like to call me oreo because i dont act like the "normal black guy".


If you were also Jewish who didn't act the way some Jews wanted you to act or thought you should, you'd be called a "self-hating oreo."


----------

